# Linothele megatheloides



## El Johano

Freshly moulted ;P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moricollins

:drool: very nice specimen, how big do this species get?

are those spinnerettes coming out the end :? ?


----------



## El Johano

I think this one is adult, almost 10 cm in legspan.
The spinnerets are extremely long, situated ventrally at the posterior part of the abdomen.


----------



## bistrobob85

NICE SPIDER!!!! Congratulations!!!! ( more pics and info needed on the species... please ). 

 phil.


----------



## El Johano

It is a diplurid from Brazil. Used to go under the name of L. magdalene. They web A LOT, are not aggressive from what I've seen. Don't know what their venom is like.


----------



## Steven

WOW  

euh,... what did i wanted to say again ? :?
ow yeah,.... WOW :worship:


some serious bling bling you got there !


----------



## bistrobob85

I bet they do web a lot, otherwise they wouldnt have spinerets so huge, hehe .


----------



## Scolopendra55

Very nice!!! Are they a hard species to obtain?


----------



## El Johano

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Very nice!!! Are they a hard species to obtain?


Not really common but you see them for sale from time to time. No idea about the US though...


----------



## T.Raab

Hello,

also freshly moulted


----------



## SOAD

what part of brazil are they from?


----------



## Scolopendra55

Where did you get yours?


----------



## Beardo

That is one awesome looking spider! Wow!


----------



## T.Raab

Hi,

i got mine from a dealer who caught them direct in colombia and breed em.


----------



## Marcelo

Great Pictures, lovely colors!!!


----------



## Scolopendra55

Does anybody know where I would be able to obtane one in the U.S.?


----------



## Venom

Wow, that is a seriously awesome spider! 

We need some on this side of the pond!!!:drool:


----------



## freeman

anyone know how strong is their venom? i see an offer with this spiders for sale, but i dont want strong venom animals :/


----------



## syndicate

very nice!i love the long spinnerets


----------



## JesseD

I had the chance to buy one a little while ago from Tarantula Canada, but I opted not to because the dealer isn't so knowledgeable about true spiders and much much more about tarantulas. I remember seeing similar species and people telling me that their venom is bad. I could be wrong though so don't take my word for it.


----------



## tarcan

JesseD said:


> I had the chance to buy one a little while ago from Tarantula Canada, but I opted not to because the dealer isn't so knowledgeable about true spiders and much much more about tarantulas. I remember seeing similar species and people telling me that their venom is bad. I could be wrong though so don't take my word for it.


Hey Jesse,

I might not be too knowledgeable about true spiders, but one thing I do know, these are not true spiders, they are mygalomorphs! 

Martin


----------



## JesseD

Oh really. Sorry Martin.


----------



## cjm1991

Where do you buy these at??


----------



## What

As far as I know the only dealer in the US selling Linothele sp. is Crazy Dave's Inverts.


----------



## spiders4life

Lnothele fallax freshly moulted;P 





Regards Mikael


----------



## BoBaZ

This species is so great.

I must buy this spider


----------



## case214

More Linothele fallax


----------



## case214



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen

adult and fully grown/colored female and mom of at least 300 spiderlings (from different sacs):


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen

L. megatheloides:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## proper_tea

I've got an idea...

How 'bout you all just give them to me?

sound fair?


----------



## Erigo

Hi guys, i have a question:

how much humidity Linothele megatheloides need?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen

hi,
dunno in percent, but if you keep the substrate moist you won´t have any problems with keeping this species


----------



## Erigo

Thank you very much!


----------



## Scott C.

Any tips on sexing these? Same as T's with the molt perhaps? I tried, and failed with a very small skin.... looked different inside to me.... I have some larger fresh molts though at the moment.

Any help would be appreciated... I really like these, and would love to send _L. fallax_ 'round the states.

Also, anything out of the ordinary when breeding these? Average number of eggs in a sac?

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen

hi,
sexing is a little bit more difficult at Dipluridae, since the spermathecae sclerotizes very late during their development. Before it is sclerotized chances to find are much higher when using a lighting from below rather than from above. 












Before the spermathecae look like this they´re almost transparent and therefore harder to find - but their shape is almost the same.

Nothin special about breeding Linothele sp., only that you should seperate the spiderlings early. I made some test on communal keeping them (possible at Ischnothele caudata - mother feeds her offspring) and they soon began feeding on each other, although there was plenty of crickets/fruitflies.
Females almost never kill their male.
Depending on the size of the female the amount of eggs within a sac is between 80 and 120.
Opened a sac of L. megatheloides yesterday - bottom of the cricket box is covered with prelarvae


----------



## josh_r

megatheloides is in the US and will be distributed soon enough.


----------



## Scott C.

Thank you kindly Bastian  

...and very cool Josh  

I'll get some pics up in the near future.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Scott C.

*Here's those pics...*

Shy little guys, but here is what I could get so far....

0.0.1 _Linothele fallax_






Here's some various ways I'm keepin 'em


















and here's part of the burrow from that last set up...






Cheers,
Scott


----------



## buthus

Scott...thats one fine lookin spidie! Love it.  May I ask... did u get it from Crazy D?


----------



## Scott C.

Sure did.... These things are too cool. They wig when they see light, feel *any* moverment, and put T speed to shame... I had to use force just to get the one pic.... They come out though. Can't really tell in the pics, but the 2 tanks with plants have full ground coverage of web ... and they're only an inch BL. Tank area is ~11"x11" I think.

Thanks dude  
Cheers.


----------



## Jürgen

Hello!

L.megatheloides













Have 1.1.2 of them.


Regards
Jürgen


----------



## doom

Linothele megatheloides


----------



## bluefrogtat2

*nice pics*

i have a large female and a sling from dave as well.
recently acquired a mm.so we will see if we can't get more in the us market.
male still chowing gonna introduce them this week will post some pics.
andy
ps josh let me know when megatheloides are available.trying to acquire a few now,would love to have multiple bloodlines


----------



## Matusz

My Linothele megatheloides


----------



## Erigo

Linothele fallax


----------



## MiniRiki

*Awesome Spider!*

I really want to get one of them but I am still waiting to get my first T!: How much does it cost? :worship:


----------



## pavel

Wow!  I realize this is an old thread, but this is the first time I've seen it.  Those are some SWEET spiders!::


----------



## Vespula

That is one beautiful spider! Gorgeous colors!


----------



## viv1981

Hi, is anybody can help with sexing of couple of Linothele Megatheloides?













Linothele Megatheloides 2



__ viv1981
__ Dec 7, 2018
__ 2
__
colombian funnel-web spider
dipluridae
linothele
linothele megatheloides
megatheloides
sexing
ventral




						Please help with sexing
					
















Linothele Megatheloides



__ viv1981
__ Dec 6, 2018
__ 1
__
colombian funnel-web spider
dipluridae
linothele
linothele megatheloides
megatheloides
sexing
ventral


----------



## SonsofArachne

Thread Resurrection!


----------



## viv1981

Not really 
Nobody can help with L.M. sexing?


----------



## SonsofArachne

viv1981 said:


> Not really
> Nobody can help with L.M. sexing?


Sorry. Wasn't trying to be mean, its just that bringing old threads back is kind of a joke around here. And some people tend to ignore them. My guess is female but I'm by no means an expert, especially with this species.

By they way, Linothele megatheloides is a primitive spider (Mygalomorphae), not a "true spider" You should re-post your question in a new thread in http://arachnoboards.com/forums/tarantula-questions-discussions.2/ There's a lot more traffic there and you would probably get more responses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viv1981

SonsofArachne said:


> Sorry. Wasn't trying to be mean, its just that bringing old threads back is kind of a joke around here. And some people tend to ignore them. My guess is female but I'm by no means an expert, especially with this species.
> 
> By they way, Linothele megatheloides is a primitive spider (Mygalomorphae), not a "true spider" You should re-post your question in a new thread in http://arachnoboards.com/forums/tarantula-questions-discussions.2/ There's a lot more traffic there and you would probably get more responses.


Thanks for advise!


----------

